# The Bialy Eaters



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Anybody interested in historical/immigrant fare might do well to take a peek at The Bialy Eaters . Mimi Sheraton takes a look at this unusual bread and its historical signifigance. A funny looking bagel is not something you would neccessarily acquaint with a cultural icon. However, Sheraton does well to tell a capitivating story of one food that has had an immesaurable impression on an entire population of people.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I read the book about a year ago with great interest. Thanks Jim for bringing it up


----------

